# What's your favorite honey?



## khaas15 (Feb 17, 2010)

For me, it's the fall honey primarily from goldenrod and aster. It is a bit darker and has a butterschotch flavor...yum.

My second favorite is from the spring, but I don't quite know what it comes from.


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

goldenrod


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

clover/goldenrod blend

I haven't tasted very many honeys lately. I'm thinking that real sourwood honey is quite tasty. And tupelo too.


----------



## charles adams (Jul 16, 2011)

Flax
vetch
peach
locust


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

StarThistle


----------



## MWillard (Dec 8, 2008)

Clover and Orange Blossom


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

My favorite local honey comes from wildflowers. I really like the darker honey like buckwheat but it is not grown in my area so I have to get it at the supermarket.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I've tasted lots and lots of honeys from all over the world, and I like them all. Hard to pick a favorite, but if I must, I'd say Fireweed from the pacific northwest and lavender from France (the real stuff, not the garbage sold to the tourists) are really high on my list. Also, and its hard to say this without getting accused of self-promoting, but the spring harvest from southeast VA is consistently some of the best.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just had my first taste of Eucalyptus. Pretty interesting.


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

I have to admit that my favorite honey comes from my own back yard.I also like goldenrod last year used it to make some creamed honey yummy!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Dark honey's, the darker the better.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's my favorite but I really like palmetto.


----------



## treebee (Mar 7, 2009)

I like a lot of different honeys. But I would have to say, my absolute favorite jar of honey, is the one I just sold!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

One I will never have again is sow thistle which was buttery and thick and golden. The kind of farming that allowed them to bloom after the small grains were harvested is gone. I like to just annoint my pancakes with strong buckwheat honey before adding a different surp or honey. That is fine! I say surp for syrup in honor of my friend from Tennessee who speaks a totally different language than I.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

AstroBee said:


> Hard to pick a favorite, but if I must, I'd say Fireweed from the pacific northwest .


Good choice! I agree:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

(real) Sourwood, and High Mountain Desert New Mexico wildflower..


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Himalayan blackberry, or better known as wild blackberry


----------

